# Stick and cane done.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It has been a busy spring and I have not been able to spend any time in the shop until this week. I finely finished the cedar walking stick I started a few months ago and a Diamond Willow cane that was a commission. Hope every one is doing well on the forum.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's some grate looking work!!


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

As always CV3 great looking work!!

I need to get back at sticking myself, spring is always such a busy time here as well.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 -- great work! Good to hear from you!


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

LOVE that Diamond Willow - I have it's twin brother - used it today!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Two wonderful pieces. What tool did you use for scalloping the top like that? Very cool texture given that one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sean said:


> Two wonderful pieces. What tool did you use for scalloping the top like that? Very cool texture given that one.


I used a 3/8-#9 Palm tool to texture the grip.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice work.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I really love the carving you did.

Rodney


----------

